

SocialDevCampChicago this Saturday - sachinag
http://barcamp.pbwiki.com/SocialDevCampChicago

======
sachinag
Free unconference with (supposedly) free beer afterwards. It's a bit more
focused than the BarCamp Chicago that's on August 15, with a focus on social
networks and communities. You can sign up just by adding your name to the wiki
- it _would_ be nice if you did it in alpha order, rather than just at the end
as some people did ( _cough_ ColonelTribune _cough_ ).

(Disclosure: Dawdle.com is a sponsor)

